# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  Show-off thread

## Trucido

Hello. Instead of just making new threads everytime you make a new sig/avatar. Why don't post them all in one thread? So instead of making a new thread just post it here and ask for rating and so on. If this is a bad ide just tell me^^ i can start with a sig i just made

Rate please//MZ
This is my first "real" post so please don't flame

----------


## Minimized

Good idea mate  :Smile: 
Nice sig, but I don't think the render glow matches with the rest of the sig... Make all greens more dirt-colored. 7/10.
Rate my wallpaper, it has 9 different colours in it!

----------


## Trucido

Nice one! you made everything yourself or did you use a render? 9/10!
Other ppl don't seem intrested in using this thread though...one answer in like 2 days

----------


## Phase228

Fuzzy i agree what minimized said a 7/10
and mini that wallpaper is a roflz right there

and i might make one after im done with my requests and such

----------


## Minimized

Made the wallpaper from scratch in Flash <3
Based on some drawings a friend of mine did during a lesson  :Smile:

----------


## Trucido

Cool, Made another sig, the animation got screwed up though

----------


## Pimpin_N0ob

I think this should be a sticky but to stay on topic.. I suck at photoshop but let me work on something then I'll post it

----------


## Trucido

> I think this should be a sticky but to stay on topic..


Indeed

----------


## Daxza

Haha very nice minimized ;D

----------


## Minimized

Just bumping so that everyone can see that there is a showoff thread.

----------


## Trucido

Made a background for my band and would like what you guys think x/10?
http://img220.imageshack.us/img220/954/ribs2ga4.jpg
I won't use a [IMG] tag since the picture is large

----------


## Minimized

Stickieeeh! < :Frown:

----------


## Trucido

ye, seems as its only you and me who cares for this thread

----------


## Lars44

hmm i think this thread is great

----------


## Trucido

BUMP Either a mod close this thread, or ppl learn to use it! i choose the second option..

----------


## Remahlól

My first signature using one of Phase's tuts :


A "repost" picture which I will post in threads which are reposted :


Also, You got Mmowned:

----------


## Minimized

Nice, make the backgrounds transparent on the "repost" and "you just got Mmowned" signed. You missed an "M" in MMowned >.>

----------


## Remahlól

Oooops, here with the second M. :

Dunno what/how to make the backgrounds transparent  :Frown: !

----------


## Joetherogue

There.

Damn it got screwed up but im to lazy to go back and change it.

----------


## Trucido

Ohh cool stuff R3mah

----------


## Herzeleid

> Dunno what/how to make the backgrounds transparent !
> [/COLOR]


Lasso / crop around it and cut.

----------


## Trucido

Chees, this is going nowere.....either a mod make this a sticky or delete it please >_<. Because if its a sticky ppl may start to use it. If noone use it, then just remove the glue from the thread.

----------


## Remahlól

My new sig. (still waiting for Frost :P)

----------


## Minimized

idk, a bit to abstract for my taste...

----------


## Entr0py

mmm, how u guys like my sig?
i love it idk about you guys
(render is flood combat form)

----------


## Minimized

I can't really see the render... : /

----------


## Xarv

Hey  :Smile:  I made this signature today, I think it's quite good myself.. but what do you guys think?

----------


## Minimized

Nice! Make the background match better with the render, and you're good to go.

----------


## Xarv

Thanks mate  :Smile:

----------


## Remahlól

> Nice! Make the background match better with the render, and you're good to go.


QFT.

----------


## Whiskers420

Wow. wild good 10/10

----------


## Piersd

I like the sigs guys, keep up the work  :Big Grin: 

This is my sig, comment please :Smile:

----------


## BrantX

> To Piersd - Looks kinda scratchy and i cant see the image...tho if its like that and just showing lots of random objects then i like it...and if it is meant to show a image..then no i dont like it
> 
> If it shows image 3/10 to blury and scratch cant see anything
> 
> If it shows random stuff 9/10 i like how it got planned...


Anyway... Here is my Sig i created..THIS IS MY THIRD SIG
AND THIS SIG HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH WOW



it used 55 frames to make lol

----------


## Piersd

It doesn't have an image or "render" in it, its just grungey/abstracty sort of thing, well i hope thats right.

did you make all the stars and the planet yourself? other than that i like it. three thumbs up!

----------


## BrantX

> It doesn't have an image or "render" in it, its just grungey/abstracty sort of thing, well i hope thats right.
> 
> did you make all the stars and the planet yourself? other than that i like it. three thumbs up!


Then i loved how it turned out..

Yes i made the stars and planet myself

----------


## BrantX

Here is another sig by me i made it about 7miniutes to say...




Use the Spell behind the text "BrantX' and the BE Solider with WoW Model Viewer

And use the Lighting and Text from scrath

----------


## Minimized

Nice, animation is choppy, though. That's why I don't animate.

----------


## Piersd

I'm not a fan of animation, probably because i'm not too great at it. The sig still looks nice though.

----------


## windybone

Nice guys, jigs how'd you get your writing like that?

My new sig is in my signature.. took a while to master it.. Im still not too sure about the text placement and the animated scan bar. Any ideas on this?

Took ages to get the background right with everything you can see was a seperate brush, I think i used about 20 layers.

Anyway share your thoughts please..  :Smile:

----------


## BrantX

> Nice guys, jigs how'd you get your writing like that?
> 
> My new sig is in my signature.. took a while to master it.. Im still not too sure about the text placement and the animated scan bar. Any ideas on this?
> 
> Took ages to get the background right with everything you can see was a seperate brush, I think i used about 20 layers.
> 
> Anyway share your thoughts please..


Kick ass wish i could do that 10/10

----------


## windybone

I'll give you the link to the tut for where i learned how to make my tech sig if you want it matey  :Smile:

----------


## BrantX

> I'll give you the link to the tut for where i learned how to make my tech sig if you want it matey


ok ...whats the link?

----------


## windybone

Khubsurat Graphics -> Tech Signature

I hope you learn lots from it like i did mate  :Big Grin:

----------


## .exodus

Some of my stuff over the past year or so. Any comments appreciated.

----------


## Minimized

Overall; really nice... Love the duck  :Smile:

----------


## Puff

Very nice sigs there .exodus, i also like the duck one alot  :Smile:

----------


## Remahlól

Impressive artwork Exodus, really , really impressive.

Check out my new sig.

It's below.

----------


## windybone

> Impressive artwork Exodus, really , really impressive.
> 
> Check out my new sig.
> 
> It's below.


I like it it looks great! 9/10 !

----------


## Remahlól

> I like it it looks great! 9/10 !


Thanks for the nice rating. =)

----------


## Dalamar

Very nice R3mah, take a look at my new one guys.  :Cool:

----------


## Bob_Magic

I really like that Dalamar, i love the whole "icy" theme
here's my latest i hope you like it, i would'nt mind a rating

----------


## Minimized

Might be slightly too extreme, or something... But enjoy  :Smile: 
I first made the gun, and then I wanted to do something with it :P

----------


## windybone

> Might be slightly too extreme, or something... But enjoy 
> I first made the gun, and then I wanted to do something with it :P


Wow awesomeness +Rep for the great pic, might give me nightmares tho :yuck:

----------


## ^Xayo



----------


## Minimized

Pretty nice, but lower the alpha on the gloss.

----------


## .exodus

Lookin' good there PlurTV.

----------


## Trucido

> Might be slightly too extreme, or something... But enjoy 
> I first made the gun, and then I wanted to do something with it :P


AWESOME! I gotta learn to do stuff like that!

----------


## Tinky

> Blah, I think minimized the the most skilled artist on MMowned.
> Might be slightly too extreme, or something... But enjoy 
> I first made the gun, and then I wanted to do something with it :P


Blah, I think minimized the the most skilled artist on MMowned.

----------


## Glynbeard

Some of my first work.. And yes It sucks - 



By the way thats a picture of me.

----------


## ^Xayo

Lately i was working on some 3d models for some nice modeledits
so here are my first results.

----------


## Minimized

> Blah, I think minimized the the most skilled artist on MMowned.


Aaaaw <3  :Smile:

----------


## ^Xayo

> Aaaaw <3


I have to say that he got some skillz ;D

----------


## Minimized

> Lately i was working on some 3d models for some nice modeledits
> so here are my first results.


If it's a sword, add a separate handle. Otherwise, tell me what it is :>

----------


## ^Xayo

yes its a sword and what do you mean with handle ?

----------


## EliMob441

Made it for a freinds brothers band took a couple of minutes

----------


## chromiumx

This is an old sig of mine, my gnome mage on live is named Denzo.



And my guilds banner



chromium_xxx - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting is a link to some of my previous work  :Big Grin:  (AKA: not as good stuff)

----------


## Remahlól

> This is an old sig of mine, my gnome mage on live is named Denzo.
> 
> 
> 
> And my guilds banner
> 
> 
> 
> chromium_xxx - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting is a link to some of my previous work  (AKA: not as good stuff)



Looks beautiful, good job.




> Some of my first work.. And yes It sucks - 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way thats a picture of me.


Nice Glyn, how did you make that? Looks pretty  :Smile: 






> 


I lol'd. I think you know why and some other "devs" perhaps know why ;>




> Might be slightly too extreme, or something... But enjoy 
> I first made the gun, and then I wanted to do something with it :P


You're awesome :O.

----------


## Minimized

> yes its a sword and what do you mean with handle ?


Make the handle stand out some more.

----------


## ^Xayo

> I lol'd. I think you know why and some other "devs" perhaps know why ;>



Hmm dont understand that..

----------


## Trucido

Made a background, predy happy with it

----------


## Minimized

Background's a bit simple, make it more... Multi colored, or something. Other than that, nice.

----------


## Minimized

The last one was about a week old... This is fresh:

----------


## cgrock

My brand new sig..  :Big Grin:

----------


## Puff

Ok so here we go Minimized I'll post my thread in here.

Just a quick image alter i did yesterday late last night, and thought Id share my work.

I think I'll redo this one actually another time to perfect it as the water trails came off wrong along with some of the burns on the right hand side.

Anyway, here it is, Storm over Orgrimmar.

----------


## Pinkhair

The full render i used for my october sig,

----------


## Brisi[NOR]

Made it for Luke Skywalker (The one here on the boards) and

----------


## Minimized

Mnah... way to simple to be classified as "coloring". Sorry : /

----------


## Errorx

haha nice pic mini and fuzzy one i`ll say about 8/10

----------


## Remahlól

New sig and avatar.
Simple black&white.

Rating please and constructive critism.

----------


## Brisi[NOR]

Got bored and tried making a signature... Spent ~5 min on this one

----------


## Remahlól

> Got bored and tried making a signature... Spent ~5 min on this one



Is it a special font or how do you add the wings ?

----------


## Minimized

I recognize the font. From Dafont.com
In the top - 50, or something...

----------


## xxmnmxx

cool stuff you guys,m
whats the momentum font?

----------


## xxmnmxx

SORRY FOR POSTING SO MANY, i got excited lol
and i made these a long time ago for members at cheatsocom.com.
the site went down =[
i loved that site
oh and the ones that say tut i made a tutorial and thats the outcome of my tut
once again sorry

----------


## Brisi[NOR]

> Is it a special font or how do you add the wings ?


El&font gothic

----------


## Puff

Heres a link to that font Shawoman uses.

http://www.dafont.com/el-font-gohtic.font

----------


## Remahlól

xxmnmnxx , you sir, are win.

...speechless...

and thanks Puff and Shawoman!

----------


## ^Xayo

Here are my newest 3d models :
Whine Glass: ( following a tut)

Shisha Beta 0.1: ( no tut)

Shisha BEta 0.2:

Shisha Beta 0.3:

I know its a lot of space to improve but: Hey i use 3ds max for one week now ^^

----------


## Remahlól

Looks good, PlurTVoyax.

I made a new sig, a bit Dimmu Borgir related.

----------


## xxmnmxx

thanks man




> xxmnmnxx , you sir, are win.
> 
> ...speechless...
> 
> and thanks Puff and Shawoman!

----------


## Minimized

New sig, what do you think?

----------


## Puff

I like it Minimized, very nice indeed  :Smile:

----------


## Remahlól

Looks nice, Minimized.
Which brushes were you using to make it?

----------


## zhPaul

Rate the sig in my sig area  :Wink: ... > Puff, 7/10 it's a great sig for its simplicity. I give it this rating because most of your sig is taken up by the render, could do with some more in the bkg.

----------


## Puff

I really like the colours in your sig zhPaul, very nice. The text is a lil' hard to read but i think it kinda' adds to the effect. I very like the dots with the background. 

Very nice mate  :Smile:

----------


## Remahlól

> Rate the sig in my sig area ...



Great signature  :Wink: .

8,5/10 I'd say! (or even 9)

----------


## Puff

I'm liking your sig too now R3mah, looking good.

----------


## Remahlól

> I'm liking your sig too now R3mah, looking good.


Thank you  :Smile: , but all credits go to Frost, he made the sig. 

And here's something I just made.



By using xxMnMxx's awesome guide! 

(The pic isn't something really impressive, but I'm happy that I learned a new technique ^^)

----------


## Puff

looking good mate  :Smile:

----------


## Remahlól

> looking good mate


Thanks! =D

----------


## Minimized

> Looks nice, Minimized.
> Which brushes were you using to make it?


Just the default :P Loads of scattering, shape dynamics, etc, though.

----------


## Brisi[NOR]



----------


## Puff

Ah nice one, but i don't feel that the pink hair of the render goes with the background colour, really is a strong contrast and seams weird in my view.

----------


## Joetherogue

Wondering what you think it's very simple but:

----------


## Brisi[NOR]

> Ah nice one, but i don't feel that the pink hair of the render goes with the background colour, really is a strong contrast and seams weird in my view.


Yah I know  :Stick Out Tongue:  
How about this one:

----------


## Puff

Thats alot better  :Smile:  nice one

----------


## Brisi[NOR]

Fast reply yeah?

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Puff

Yeah well i usually have this up with other app's and programs  :Smile:

----------


## ^Xayo



----------


## Remahlól

Nice one Shawoman!  :Wink: 

And PlurTVoyax.. wow... amazing 0.0

----------


## Pinkhair

> 


Hey, do you have the full image for that? (The reason's probably obvious >.>)

----------


## Disturbed

hey guys this is my first try with photoshop. took like10 min to make:

----------


## Brisi[NOR]

> Hey, do you have the full image for that? (The reason's probably obvious >.>)


Yeah I got it




> hey guys this is my first try with photoshop. took like10 min to make:


To blurry :\

----------


## xxmnmxx

that muh baby
Koenigsegg CCX!

----------


## Puff

Is that 3Ds Max xxmnmxx?

----------


## xxmnmxx

it sure is!

----------


## cgrock

LOL
here's my newest animated sig.. i liked the idea. tell me what you think

----------


## Brisi[NOR]

> LOL
> here's my newest animated sig.. i liked the idea. tell me what you think


Nice one  :Big Grin:

----------


## Trucido

> LOL
> here's my newest animated sig.. i liked the idea. tell me what you think


Haha cool! By the way, i changed name from "The fuzzy one" to "Trucido" now. So from now im trucido, not the fuzzy ONE

----------


## Brisi[NOR]

Here's another sig I made  :Wink:  It's a picture of my rogue in her RP gear  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Tinky

A pink... Gnome?

----------


## Trucido

Just made one! Rate it please!

Btw, how do i add pics to my signature? well, i can't even add text to it! can someone please tell me how? i just doesen't work >_>
//MZ

----------


## xxmnmxx

> Just made one! Rate it please!
> 
> Btw, how do i add pics to my signature? well, i can't even add text to it! can someone please tell me how? i just doesen't work >_>
> //MZ


nice.
did you try the [*img] [*/img] tags? remove the stars
tags?

----------


## Joetherogue

Just threw this together give me your honest opinions.

----------


## Dalamar

Little simple and the cut on the character is a little rough.

6/10

I would recommend going over the edges of the character with the blur tool just a little, helps clear up the rough edges.

----------


## EliMob441

> Just threw this together give me your honest opinions.


to be honest (my opinion) it looks like a grundge brush and a render

----------


## EliMob441

> Just made one! Rate it please!
> 
> Btw, how do i add pics to my signature? well, i can't even add text to it! can someone please tell me how? i just doesen't work >_>
> //MZ


ok when you go to add sig look at the tools(Like font, font size, hyperlink...) 2 down from hyperlionk is a little picture of a mountain, click it then it will ask you what to put in(PUT THIS IN )a link so put this in 


http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/c...Trucidosig.jpg

----------


## Remahlól

Practically the same. :P

----------


## Minimized

took about an hour and a half to make. Any comments? I really liked it :P

----------


## cgrock

i love it minimized.. one question.. is your text of your name the same in all yours that you make for yourself? looks like it

----------


## Minimized

I just love that font... :P

----------


## Remahlól

How did you make the "background"? By motion bluring? or..?

----------


## Minimized

Motion blur and smudging. Actually, a duplicated smudged layer with motion blur on it.

----------


## Remahlól

> Motion blur and smudging. Actually, a duplicated smudged layer with motion blur on it.


Thank you  :Smile: . 

(Will edit this post later with some "prototypes" of some sigs I created.)

----------


## xxmnmxx

thats just i guess like some type of artsy thing.
you take a guess.

----------


## xxmnmxx

oh and heres one i made in about 15 mins

please rate 1 to 10

----------


## Merc

7/10 xxmnmxx cuz his head is like cut off hehe and theres a random saints symbol lawl :P

----------


## Puff

Mnm i love it, i love the colours together like that and the render is perfect.

Honestly, 10/10 from me and i 'never' usually rate work with numbers  :Big Grin: 

Great job

----------


## Remahlól

Some stuff I did yesterday :


This should have been soft edged, but I can't save as .gif  :Frown: 


Frost wannabe sig  :Big Grin: 

You are :

----------


## Puff

I'm liking the sig's Remah, 

Very striking backgrounds and eye catching.

----------


## xxmnmxx

> Mnm i love it, i love the colours together like that and the render is perfect.
> 
> Honestly, 10/10 from me and i 'never' usually rate work with numbers 
> 
> Great job


thanks!

----------


## zhPaul

brand new one in my sig area, please rate  :Wink:

----------


## Minimized

That is very nice... What font are you using?

----------


## xxmnmxx

ok guys
another sig
for fun
took about 15 or 20 mins i think


rate 1 to 10 please

----------


## GoombaMan

New Sig I made look below

----------


## zhPaul

> That is very nice... What font are you using?


There you go <<  :Smile: 

04b_08 Font | dafont.com

----------


## Remahlól

> brand new one in my sig area, please rate


10/10. Looks awesome.




> ok guys
> another sig
> for fun
> took about 15 or 20 mins i think
> 
> 
> rate 1 to 10 please


Looks well, but I saw better things from you.  :Smile: 




> New Sig I made look below


3,5/10 ~_ ~

----------


## Daft

I'm new to all this graphics stuff, but I was able to whip up a avatar and a sig...

Tell me what you guys think:

----------


## xxmnmxx

the avatar is alright but the sig is way to stretched
like out of proportion or something

----------


## Dark_Angel

Here my new Signature...


Please Rate it, and be Honest.

----------


## Dorgur

Hye is it possible that i can have a sig made for me? that would be awsome!
I dont really have anything to show but 

If u can make me something like that
Render: Night Elf Male Rogue With Either Tier 6 or Tier 5 With 2 glad pummelers or Planet Renders // Renders - Anime/Manga Renders/Sasuke 
Background: Icy evil Blue,WHite, black
TExt: Gail The Deathbringer

THANKS!

----------


## Remahlól

> I'm new to all this graphics stuff, but I was able to whip up a avatar and a sig...
> 
> Tell me what you guys think:


Link font pl0x  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Puff

I 'think' (Emphasis on think) that you may of just used the Crysis banner so you didn't actually make the text yourself.

----------


## Daft

Yea it's the "Crysis" on the pic, but I thought it would be the best looking with it...
also, the sig is bad not only because I stretched it too much, but I really only had one pic to work with :P

Here is a link to the pic: http://www.crysis-online.com/Media/W..._1680x1050.jpg

Im working on a better one...

----------


## Dark_Angel

Heres a Couple of sig's I made today..


Same Background and Text, Different Render-

----------


## Brisi[NOR]

BØØMP!!! \,,/(O_o)\,,/

----------


## Trucido

Cmon, make this a sticky now! many ppl are using the thread

----------


## Bloodless

wow! puff nice 10/10 (for your last post)

----------


## fakey

yeah 10/10

----------


## Creesco

I can't post one of my sigs but my sig has one of them.

----------


## zhPaul

EDIT - he didn't like it so he can **** off, pardon my language.

----------


## Minimized

Seems really similar to your own sig... Problary because of the scanlines. Nice, though.

----------


## zhPaul

> Seems really similar to your own sig... Problary because of the scanlines. Nice, though.


There are a few similar things in the sigs, i just happen to like the dotted scanline lol.

----------


## jcako

hey this is one of my first graphic sig im kinda pleased  :Big Grin:  icant post it but it is in my sig thing opps forgot to change my sig

----------


## jcako

ops double post :S

----------


## Bloodless

Image of judgment palla by Diturbed - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting
just testing photoshop and plz keep in mind that this is only a trial vertion

----------


## Dark_Angel

Rate my signature....Its below =/

And This one:

----------


## Mr. Moose

The Angel one isn't bad though the one with the gun..Just don't like the red

----------


## Herzeleid

My current sig. Whatya think?

----------


## windsofplague.

One in my sig.

----------


## Herzeleid

> One in my sig.


better than mine  :Frown:

----------


## EliMob441

> One in my sig.



thats sick man 10/10 >.>

----------


## Remahlól

> My current sig. Whatya think?


Nice Nein. 9/10




> One in my sig.





> thats sick man 10/10 >.>


QFT.

----------


## jcako

okay first i made my very own heros background  :Smile: 

then i added a gnome palladan <3 model veiwer

----------


## Herzeleid

Right pally is ugly, text is kinda unfitting. but I like heroes.

8/10?

----------


## Zentek

Well here's mine. ^^

----------


## Remahlól

New sig. + Avatar

Edit : Awesome Zentek. :O 10/10

----------


## Brisi[NOR]

How about my new sig? What'cha think? Good ehh? No? Yes?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Remahlól

1/10

boobs.  :Angry: 

(Same for avatar.)

----------


## Puff

> Well here's mine. ^^


Very nice sig indeed. I love the colour and lighting.

----------


## Minimized

> How about my new sig? What'cha think? Good ehh? No? Yes?


No. Sorry, but the render is stretched, the colour doesn't match... : /

----------


## Herzeleid

> took about an hour and a half to make. Any comments? I really liked it :P


I love it. LOVE IT. Taki right?

----------


## Minimized

Taki... From Soul Calibur 4  :Big Grin: 
Boobs.

----------


## Herzeleid

FOUR!? Wow, I'm still playing 2....  :Cool: 

Lol, I never play Ivy or Taki in that outfit. I always have to switch them to their unlockable xtra ones.

----------


## EliMob441

Rate please  :Big Grin:

----------


## Puff

> Rate please


Looks great  :Smile:  apart from a few things which make a difference are missing. No border, even the smallest border makes a huge difference.

Also i don't like the render, i personally i think a bigger render may be better.

Otherwise i thinks its great nice job.

----------


## xxmnmxx

its a sprite tag right?
nice

----------


## Lord-kapser

Hey 
i just wanted to show some images i made ;D
( i know the text on the sigs sux it is just so they wont get ripped ^^


and a link to a wallpaper : http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/c...simpBgcopy.jpg
i hope you like it ;D

Lord-kapser

----------


## Bloodless

:Frown:  no one commented my post :S

----------


## Herzeleid

> 


I like them both. The second one is 'better' but the first looks nicer to me.




> 


If you look at the text fast, it looks like Emo.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## wiredguy8333

hey guys heres my first time sig what do you think?

----------


## Herzeleid

Not bad. Font is a bit hard to read and the image is kinda weird. but I kinda like it.  :Big Grin:

----------


## windsofplague.

New one

----------


## Puff

Very nice Thor, I like the cooling colours, it all works very well indeed. Even though the render is kinda weird :P

Still v nice job ^^

----------


## jcako

i just made a new one i kinda like it


Another one

----------


## Remahlól

> New one


Holy ****! That's wonderful.

----------


## Lord-kapser

> Hey 
> i just wanted to show some images i made ;D
> ( i know the text on the sigs sux it is just so they wont get ripped ^^
> 
> 
> and a link to a wallpaper : http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/c...simpBgcopy.jpg
> i hope you like it ;D
> 
> Lord-kapser
> ...


Hehe thank you nein.

Thor nice sig u made the colours looks Sweet  :Big Grin:

----------


## Satchmo

how bout my current sig? just made it

----------


## Remahlól

Nice, but nothing that uber special, but still nice  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Satchmo

its my first one though

----------


## Trucido

> Holy ****! That's wonderful.


Indeed! Gotta learn to do stuff like that, anyway im so happy i finally made a useful thread! ^^

----------


## windsofplague.

^Its not really that hard.
Only smudging, erasing, a gradient map and 2 c4ds

----------


## Dark_Angel

Is this better this my current Signature? Oh and please rate.

----------


## Satchmo

> Is this better this my current Signature? Oh and please rate.


i like you current sig more but i give it a 8/10




my new one i forgot border and animation got all screwed up i did it in like 20 minutes though




also this one which i like

----------


## windsofplague.

For the first one, the background is plain and dont use 3 focal points. 6/10

----------


## Errage

This is my second attempt at a signature, I don't really like it, but meh, I suck at Photoshop.

----------


## Dark_Angel

> This is my second attempt at a signature, I don't really like it, but meh, I suck at Photoshop.


ehh, its pretty good for your second shot at making a signature, i give it a 8/10

----------


## Satchmo

SPARTAAAA  :Smile:

----------


## Minimized

> ^Its not really that hard.
> Only smudging, erasing, a gradient map and 2 c4ds


Yays, that's the spirit  :Big Grin: ... And pretty much what I do. Except I'd say Smudging, erasing, a gradient map and brushes. Anyways, nice sigs.

----------


## Satchmo

i like this one alot!

----------


## Remahlól

Looks better than the others, but did you miss-typed your name?!

----------


## Satchmo

dang i didnt even notice that sucks lol

heres a backround i made for hobbes

----------


## windsofplague.

Thats cool.
Only its in bad quality

----------


## Brisi[NOR]

How about my sig?  :Stick Out Tongue:  I know the colors doesn't really match but... I like it  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Satchmo

i like the gnome he looks cool also what brushes you using?

----------


## Brisi[NOR]

> i like the gnome he looks cool also what brushes you using?


Don't remember the names but you'll find them on DeviantART

----------


## Satchmo

Mt animations keep getting screwed up

----------


## Satchmo

how about current sig

----------


## Kubiatsu

Messing with 3ds:

----------


## ^Xayo

hmm the pig looks good
but teh screwthing needs retexturing...keep it going

----------


## Puff

I really like the pig, looking very nice  :Smile:

----------


## xxmnmxx

progress on 3dsm.
the guitar hero 3 guitar.

----------


## jcako

since zelda is well you know teh pwnage i decided to try and make a background im kinda pleased

----------


## Remahlól

King Satchmo and Jcako have the same render in their sig.

rofl.

----------


## Xarv

Picture I made a few days ago, a mix of hitman, terminator and background is from Crysis :P what do you think? ^_^

----------


## Satchmo

its cool it looks like a futuristic hitman 10/10

----------


## Remahlól

Wow, 10/10.

----------


## Brisi[NOR]

> progress on 3dsm.
> the guitar hero 3 guitar.


Nice  :Stick Out Tongue: 
6/10

Where can I get 3DS?  :Stick Out Tongue:  And a crack would be great if I have to pay for it  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Xarv

Not really a "show-off" just the design for a homepage I'm working on for my pictures, I'm still working on the html, but what do you think about the design? Any ideas for it?  :Smile: 

(Pictures are just examples, not mine)

----------


## Remahlól

Excellent design, I like it very much, tbvh.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Xarv

Thanks Remah  :Smile:  I've done the html and css part now, so almost done.

----------


## Satchmo

nice layout it looks sleek and it kind of reminds me of ipod i dont know why

----------


## Puff

I love the design, but i think maybe the red/orange strip could be a better colour. Possibly a silver/blue may go better with the overall colour. (Just commenting :P)

But it is really nice layout.  :Wink:

----------


## Xarv

Well, actually the orange bar is because of her orange dress, I've got a couple of different bars coded to change depending on which picture is showing, so a night sky for an example.. It would change to a dark blue  :Smile:

----------


## Satchmo

2 sigs i made today

----------


## windsofplague.

Both of them don't blend very well.
Try to smudge or and use c4d's, then brush for the final touches. It will look alot better than just brushing the whole sig.
5/10

----------


## REDACTEDSEPHI

> 2 sigs i made today



too much green and theres nothing to the background

----------


## Zoidberg

Uhm... this is my first one, so please comment xD

----------


## EliMob441

> Uhm... this is my first one, so please comment xD


good it is good you might wana erase some of the horse red off of the center of flag.

8/10

----------


## Zoidberg

> good it is good you might wana erase some of the horse red off of the center of flag.
> 
> 8/10


Thx  :Big Grin: 

EDIT: Made two new ones with the same render, please comment:

----------


## BrightChild

What do you think?




ignore the grey box outline, when it is in as a signature you cannot see it, for it is the same color as the forum skin...thing

----------


## Zoidberg

Its Aweeeesome!

----------


## Remahlól

Looks awesome, Frost. Have you colorized the background between the 2 characters or was it already so?

----------


## BrightChild

i selected a part of the render to the right, then filter-->pattern maker then i put that infront of all the layers then i messed with the blending options.

turned out pretty cool

----------


## Ozrien

It's hard to post in the same thread as Frost...his signatures are just so epic xD

I'll get something up here in a bit, I'm on a creative kick right now.

----------


## Dark_Angel

Rate my current Signature Please. And do you think its better then this one?

----------


## Errage

Angel, I personally like the old (Silver) one over the green one.

Here's my newest work (My second serious attempt, the first three were meant to be an example of how I wanted my signature, they sucked though :P) :

----------


## Dark_Angel

> Angel, I personally like the old (Silver) one over the green one.
> 
> Here's my newest work (My second serious attempt, the first three were meant to be an example of how I wanted my signature, they sucked though :P) :


Ok, Thanks, And thats some pretty nice work.

----------


## windsofplague.

New one.
Synyster Gates for the win.

----------


## Poofy

Those are cool but the fonts and background dont really fit the render. I'm just saying, i suck at making signatures tho.

----------


## TwisterX

Made for a competition, not very good but meh >.<

----------


## Dark_Angel

> Those are cool but the fonts and background dont really fit the render. I'm just saying, i suck at making signatures tho.


Who are you talking to? Me? Or Thor? Or Errage?

----------


## EliMob441

Rate pealx

----------


## Errage

> Made for a competition, not very good but meh >.<


There's a stray eye floating in a square a little to the right of the name, down a bit. And I think it'd look better if the flashing head moved in a smooth motion, or just didn't move at all, it looks kinda weird o.o




> Who are you talking to? Me? Or Thor? Or Errage?


Was wondering that as well  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## EliMob441

Rate and rate my god of war one too

----------


## Puff

I like the simplicity of it mate  :Smile:  very nice, but possibly too simple?

Theres something to ponder over ^^

----------


## Errage

I didn't make this one personally, I'd just like to see what you people rate it:



Now two I DID make:

----------


## Poofy

> There's a stray eye floating in a square a little to the right of the name, down a bit. And I think it'd look better if the flashing head moved in a smooth motion, or just didn't move at all, it looks kinda weird o.o
> 
> 
> 
> Was wondering that as well



Whoa nevermind i think i was looking at wrong page and I used Quick post lol.

----------


## Dark_Angel

> I didn't make this one personally, I'd just like to see what you people rate it:
> 
> 
> 
> Now two I DID make:


Very nice work there Errage! But....No render?

----------


## Errage

> Very nice work there Errage! But....No render?


The first one was made by my friend, and the last two (The ones I made) they just asked that it have their name, they didn't mention anything else :\

(Thanks again for the brushes  :Big Grin:  )

Edit: Mind rating them?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dark_Angel

> I didn't make this one personally, I'd just like to see what you people rate it:
> 
> 
> 
> Now two I DID make:


Ok the first one Is very nicely done with the background, I give it a 8.5/10
The second one I LOVE the background and the text is pretty good. 9/10
The third one The Background is very nice but the text is just kinda plain and simple, But is still nice. 8/10

----------


## Errage

I like to imagine this is what drugs are like;

----------


## Dark_Angel

> I like to imagine this is what drugs are like;


Wow, did you do that? If you did its really nice.

----------


## Errage

> Wow, did you do that? If you did its really nice.


Yeah, I made it, the background looks nothing like what it started off as  :Big Grin:

----------


## Poofy

Hey what do you guys think of these. I just started making sigs.


First sig ever.


Second sig ever.

----------


## Errage

Was playing around with fire (Frost's fire text tutorial FTW)

----------


## EliMob441

Rate my sig just left part

----------


## Errage

> Hey what do you guys think of these. I just started making sigs.
> 
> 
> First sig ever.
> 
> 
> Second sig ever.


Nice  :Big Grin:  First one looks like it says 'Poopy' though o.o And Borders are win, IMO, I use basic borders, but eventually I'll get into better looking ones  :Big Grin:

----------


## Poofy

That is really nice. I would keep the text unblurred tho.

9.5/10

Errage ill try to put borders. I dont know how tho -_-

lol its funny that you think it looks like poopy. I did too. I used that because i didnt download any fonts. For the second one i used a downloaded font.

----------


## Poofy

Wow i like making sigs now.

One i made in 5 minutes

----------


## EliMob441

> Wow i like making sigs now.
> 
> One i made in 5 minutes


thats hot man

----------


## Dark_Angel

> That is really nice. I would keep the text unblurred tho.
> 
> 9.5/10
> 
> Errage ill try to put borders. I dont know how tho -_-
> 
> lol its funny that you think it looks like poopy. I did too. I used that because i didnt download any fonts. For the second one i used a downloaded font.


I explain how to borders in my tutorial ----->> http://www.mmowned.com/forums/graphi...nimations.html
Nice to see your getting into signatures Poofy.

----------


## Poofy

> thats hot man


Thanks!


thanks for the guide dark_angel.

How do you turn text vertical though. Im sorry but i was working on this one signature that was sweet. I didn't know how to do it though.

----------


## Dark_Angel

Here's a new signature I just made, Please rate it.

----------


## xxmnmxx

newest large art of mine
RATE IT - rate it by what it deserves, not what your taste is.(WoW)

----------


## Dark_Angel

> newest large art of mine
> RATE IT - rate it by what it deserves, not what your taste is.(WoW)


Very Very good, It has that......3-D look to it. 9/10

----------


## xxmnmxx

thanks
yea i made all the 3d renders on 3d studio max
i finally learned how to make good materials so i used them

----------


## EliMob441

9/10 like the c4d and the blending

----------


## Gothian

my backgrounf  :Smile:  

The elven text stuff says "TerMight" my hackz0r screen name

----------


## xxmnmxx

thanks and its a 3dsm render actually, not c4d fyi  :Wink:

----------


## Elites360

i see more ppl read thsi Thread so.




i got another Version of the Scene that has Stars. but cant remember where i saved the .Max File

----------


## tonks1

> my backgrounf  
> 
> The elven text stuff says "TerMight" my hackz0r screen name


wow thats nice

----------


## Remahlól

> newest large art of mine
> RATE IT - rate it by what it deserves, not what your taste is.(WoW)


10/10. Because I am sure it was very hard to make it.


Also, guys, rate my new sig.

----------


## Puff

Im liking the sig Remah. The texture i like a lot and the lighting works very well (Y)

----------


## Remahlól

I didn't use any lighting, because I don't know where to/how to xD.

I used severals brushes, from the pure black color to the pure, crystal clear white.^^

----------


## Puff

Ah fair enough, just seamed like a lighting gradient in a new layer to me ^^ Nice one anyway mate  :Smile:

----------


## Conflag

hmm, rate my sig please ^^

----------


## Puff

The background is great, really funky.I'm personally not a fan of beveled borders and the Text is a bit plain for me. But very nice  :Wink:  Keep at it.

- Puff

----------


## Conflag

> The background is great, really funky.I'm personally not a fan of beveled borders and the Text is a bit plain for me. But very nice  Keep at it.
> 
> - Puff



hehe, Thanks  :Smile:  What about this one?? Its the same background basically

----------


## Remahlól

It's a bit hard to see the text. Would be better if you could improve this by.. hmm.. stroking the text with a black stroke.

----------


## xxmnmxx

> 10/10. Because I am sure it was very hard to make it.
> 
> 
> Also, guys, rate my new sig.


thanks man
il est un peu movaise
im taking french haha
(it was a tad hard because of all the different morphers)

----------


## Conflag

> It's a bit hard to see the text. Would be better if you could improve this by.. hmm.. stroking the text with a black stroke.


hmm, That'd be easy to do, thanks  :Big Grin:

----------


## Aircon

Angelic cat is not amused :Smile:

----------


## Poofy

I couldnt find a font/text color to fit it.

----------


## DividedVGamer

Not a Signature but i'd like some opinions on it.

Same with this one.

----------


## jcako

Just made a new one i think its preety sick please rate it and tell me places i need to improve on 



it is quite big 4 mb or somethin

**edit** damn forgot border the animations should be smooth but its just becasue its a large file and might take a while.

----------


## xxmnmxx

made this one about 2 weeks ago..never really took too much time to complete it so nothing special

PHOTO MANIPULATION.



the size is actually about 5 times the size but photobucket cant support any bigger

----------


## Puff

Ah i love Photo Manipulation, I love doing it too  :Smile:  Nice one Mnm

Ill give you some rep another day when i've spread it around :P

----------


## Elites360

Awesome Background MnM +rep

----------


## Kelzs

Heres my most recent Sigs ive made





:wave:  :Big Grin:

----------


## xxmnmxx

thanks wow_king and puff!

----------


## Remahlól

As WoW_King already said, awesome background. Too bad I don't have a widescreen monitor. :|

+rep for such an awesome picture.

----------


## Puff

Yeah Widescreen really does the job  :Wink:  (Just to rub it in for ya Remah ^^)

- Puff

----------


## Dark_Angel

Here's my newest signature. Rate and please tell me if it's better then my current one.

----------


## Joetherogue

Yea i like that one more dark! 

Also just made this (note: i haven't used photoshop for a while):



Can i get some Constructive critisism please?

----------


## Dark_Angel

> Yea i like that one more dark! 
> 
> Also just made this (note: i haven't used photoshop for a while):
> 
> 
> 
> Can i get some Constructive critisism please?


I like it! Thou theres lot of blank area in there, which I don't like but thats just me. Its very good.

----------


## Joetherogue

Thanks yea i couldn't think of much else to put in there

----------


## stwalllok

My first sig! Made with PS7 and no custom brushes  :Big Grin:

----------


## Brisi[NOR]

> My first sig! Made with PS7 and no custom brushes


It's good. Should get a border around tho 6/10

----------


## stwalllok

Thanks for feedback  :Smile:

----------


## freshfish

Was Bored so made this:

----------


## Remahlól

That's awesome Freshfish. Really nice PS skills.

----------


## Dark_Angel

Messing with photoshop and got this pretty cool background...

Came out nothing like it stated but then a click of a button "Poof!" It turned into this =D.

----------


## freshfish

Dark, i dont think there is some one that would use that BG  :Wink:

----------


## EliMob441

> Yea i like that one more dark! 
> 
> Also just made this (note: i haven't used photoshop for a while):
> 
> 
> 
> Can i get some Constructive critisism please?


it is good but need needs for effects in middle and for avatar erase the render stamp, focal point is good and clear but no flow to it .

----------


## Dark_Angel

> Dark, i dont think there is some one that would use that BG


Lol I know, Just thought it looked kinda cool  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dark_Angel

Here's another little thing I made real fast =D.

----------


## freshfish

Here is my first drawed picture in PS: 
What do you thnk? give me some feedback  :Smile:

----------


## Dark_Angel

> Here is my first drawed picture in PS: 
> What do you thnk? give me some feedback


Looks VERY good if you drew that. I give it a 8.5/10

----------


## freshfish

Thanks DA  :Wink:

----------


## jcako

here are some new ones of mine =

----------


## Remahlól

Use the 0.1 Second delay. It makes your signature look more smoother.

----------


## Quafe

one i just did:

----------


## Remahlól

Perhaps you should correct some of the few white pixels around your render. But it looks fine.

----------


## Quafe

your right, i hadnt much time, so i didn't pay attention to details like that :P
changed in the sig

----------


## jcako

thats heaps better Keytachi

----------


## Remahlól

Now it looks much better.  :Smile:

----------


## Dark_Angel

Something I made real fast. Hope you guys like it and please rate =D.

----------


## NeonMonkeys

Hey, could you guys please rate my new avatar? I just made a new one because my last one was getting.... old.

----------


## Satchmo

it pretty cool croth kind of simple also DA its nice but render doesnt look too good

----------


## NeonMonkeys

Thanks, and.... whats DA mean?

----------


## Satchmo

i was talking to dark angel about the render is his sig lol

----------


## Satchmo

my new one

----------


## EliMob441

I made it for my bro n taking his MD in usc but how do i make it transparent??

----------


## Quafe

that one is nice Elimob441, but it has too many white in it o.O maybe you could amke a bigger background?

----------


## Elites360

My Latest 3D Max Creation. i wanted to see how the Animation of water would look like in a .gif format.

Yes i could imporve the Texture of the Stone , but TBH i cant be stuffed.

(Image Comming Soon) Photo Service Under *Maintenance*

----------


## Remahlól

> I made it for my bro n taking his MD in usc but how do i make it transparent??


When you open a new document you have to select the background to be transparent.  :Smile:

----------


## Brisi[NOR]

> When you open a new document you have to select the background to be transparent.


And save the picture as PNG not JPG  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## EliMob441

> And save the picture as PNG not JPG


thankuyou! 2rep for u

----------


## Elites360

My Attempt at water. Yes i could improve the Texturing on the outside. but all i wanted to see was the water.

Edit: it will go Slow at First , so just wait until you have seen every frame.

----------


## Satchmo

WoW_king that awsome! 9/10


what about my new one

----------


## Joetherogue

Just made this 



Did it turn out ok?

----------


## REDACTEDSEPHI

rate it duuuude

----------


## xxmnmxx

made only from filters. rate itttttttttttt

----------


## Joetherogue

Kickass bodach and same for you xxmnmxx but i don't think the colors look that great imo

----------


## REDACTEDSEPHI

its so ... purple O.O 
nice job 7/10

----------


## xxmnmxx

yea i just now noticed that
i cant believe how crappy it turned out haha
but yours is pretty good
id say same or so

----------


## xxmnmxx

heres a wallpaper i just made
same thing as other.
NO BRUSHES
JUST FILTERS




please rate

----------


## Elites360

Looks Great MnM, 9/10.

----------


## Remahlól

> Looks Great MnM, 9/10.


QFT & Same rating.

----------


## Hallowsend

It is my first ever signature, please rate kindly!

----------


## Elites360

7/10

Text is Bit hard to read. Lovin the Webs though

----------


## Hallowsend

Thanks  :Smile:  Yea ima chanin the texts now, ill edit once ima done

----------


## Zentek



----------


## Hallowsend

Sweet job Zentek, 8/10 on both, and I just made my first aimation!!!!!



Pretty boring I know... But im getting much better!

----------


## Elites360

@ Zentec.

9/10
9.5/10
9.5/10
------------------

@Hallow

5/10
Animtaion is Crappy...same with Text. Background is awesome though.

----------


## xxmnmxx

thanks wow_king and remah for rating!
and nice on first animation hallowsend

----------


## Hallowsend

Thanks, I love that backround, and I dont know how much to delay the animation and the text always looks ripped up. Ima keep on trying to make it better tho...

----------


## TwisterX

@ Hallowsend:
5/10 It's ok but, no offense, it could do some work  :Smile: .

@Zentek:
8/10 Wow, thats really nice sig!

----------


## ^Xayo

My current trainstation project for my upcoming wow movie  :Smile: 



Video of random - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

----------


## Quafe

something i made:

----------


## Hallowsend

Good ketachi  :Smile: 

I just let you guys know, I don't use photoshop. I have to manage with GIMP2... So thats why my animations are crappy, (Im just avoiding saying my skills are crappy  :Wink: " Heres my latest Sig:



I case you guys havn't noticed, I *LOVE* the graveyard grunge, the lightning, and the spider webs. Look up my sig service if you want one!

----------


## Elites360

PlurTv.

Thats Looking Sweet.
----------------------
Keytachi

There Looking Awesome. 
9/10 for all

--------------------------
Hallows
Looking Good. Maybe Try a Fade in Animation. that would make it look Awesome.

----------


## Hallowsend

Thanks WoW_King, Idk where to find that in GIMP but I sure as hell will find it eventually  :Smile:

----------


## Elites360

hmm.. Gimp.. i have used that Before , AGES ago though. im 50% sure there is an Fade Effect Animation.

----------


## xxmnmxx

there is a new 15 minute project i did on 
3d studio max


rate

----------


## antro

Your gifted!

----------


## xxmnmxx

> Your gifted!


lol thanks

----------


## Satchmo

yeah mnm thats rad

----------


## EliMob441

Rate please  :Big Grin:  no c4ds just filtering and 1 pattern

----------


## Joetherogue

Just a bunch of tech sigs


and





and





and





and

----------


## jcako

hey guys can you rate my new tech sig (windybone FTW!)

----------


## Joetherogue

I'll rate yours when you rate mine :P jk 8/10 the borders a lil big for my taste

----------


## jcako

Yours are awsome Joe but there is to much free space with the background and the renders on the blue ones 9/10

----------


## EliMob441

text looks super cheesy please rate  :Big Grin:

----------


## ^Xayo

mnm nice one i really like the colors, it looks a little bit like mulitilayer paint in IRL

----------


## Remahlól

How about my new avatar and signature?

EM : Really nice sig.  :Smile: 

JTR : Really nice border.

MnM : O_O *speechless*

----------


## ^Xayo

i like the dirt  :Smile: 
Video of low quality,to bright - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

----------


## Quafe

hahahahahhahaha!!!!! +rep!!!

----------


## Remahlól

Lol D:

But it's nice.^^

----------


## Trucido

Just made a new sig, watcha think?

----------


## Remahlól

Looks very good. Maybe remove the gradient overlay and put a color overlay instead and reduce the opacity.

----------


## Hallowsend

I made a few new ones, they are pretty good (imo)







And a few more that aren't so good.

----------


## xxmnmxx

> yeah mnm thats rad


thanks yo

and thanks kitachi and plurtv

----------


## Volcano

Club Penguin  :Big Grin: 
Starcraft II

World of Wacraft

----------


## Remahlól

Since so many people keep opening new threads for their work, I decided to make something like a redirection to the show-off thread.




Link it with the [url] tags.

----------


## Puff

Brilliant idea Remah!

+Rep

----------


## Remahlól

Thank you very much, Puff.  :Smile:

----------


## xxmnmxx

heres one i just made 



rate

----------


## Zentek

Animation ****s it up a bit

Old ones:





Sun I made in ps:


First sig I ever tried to make XD:

----------


## ^Xayo

newstart_compressed.avi - FileFront.com

I recommend dling it, cuz filefront messes up the resolution (normally its 1080HD)


My latest project: A wcm promo
http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z...1337/wip-2.png

----------


## REDACTEDSEPHI

> Sun I made in ps:


lmao theres a penis on it!

----------


## Zentek

True dat. I didn't put it there intentionally tough. Didn't notice untill after saving.

----------


## Joetherogue

Tell me how ya' like it.

----------


## EliMob441

> Tell me how ya' like it.


could have done w/o smudging

----------


## xxmnmxx

once again rate

----------


## Joetherogue

I'll rate you MnM when you rate myne :P jk 9/10 its really good. And i'll try without smudging next time elimob

----------


## Errage

> Tell me how ya' like it.


As I said in the Shout Bawx, I like it but I don't like the border, maybe a little Grunge or something, Bevel and Emboss (After setting the border as a new layer) to make it shiny, and voila? I dunno. 8/10




> once again rate



Looks good, but it needs a border IMO, I'd say.... ~7/10? :S

----------


## xxmnmxx

> I'll rate you MnM when you rate myne :P jk 9/10 its really good. And i'll try without smudging next time elimob


lol yours is not bad. i would give it lighting effects to the whole thing though
so id say 7/10




> Looks good, but it needs a border IMO, I'd say.... ~7/10? :S


there was a border on the previous version but i messed it up.

----------


## Hallowsend

Hah mines better!  Heh Jk lol

----------


## xxmnmxx

> Hah mines better!  Heh Jk lol


than whos...lol
not bad, but nothing uber special
keep at it.

----------


## Hallowsend



----------


## EliMob441

Rate please  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hallowsend

Great  :Smile:  9/10

----------


## Dark_Angel

Heres a couple I've done with just using a render and smudging.



And heres one I did awhile back ago.

Please Rate them.

----------


## Satchmo

they rock DA 10/10

----------


## EliMob441

photobucket make my spirte SUPER FUZZY

----------


## jcako

what do you guys think of my new photoshop works? 

1 = (look at his back leg)


2= 
PS.anyone know the size to make sigs so they fit in the window all my sigs ive made are wrg sizes and get cut off in me sigs

----------


## xxmnmxx

> Heres a couple I've done with just using a render and smudging.
> 
> 
> 
> And heres one I did awhile back ago.
> 
> Please Rate them.


the font on the second is amazing.
what is it called?
and pretty good job overall not bad.

----------


## Hallowsend

Can someone PLEASE rate

----------


## Elites360

Thats Awesome Hallows... just the Text Wrecks it a bit. Try using a Different/ custom Font.

----------


## Dark_Angel

> the font on the second is amazing.
> what is it called?
> and pretty good job overall not bad.


Its called Kingdom Hearts =D.

----------


## Joetherogue

Please rate.  :Big Grin:

----------


## EliMob441

last one because fuzzy on PB Rate alllllllll

----------


## jcako

yours are sicl EliMob 10/10 rate mine plz some1

----------


## freezer1012

I made a lich king sig for me, look:


even animated!

----------


## Puff

All you did was copy the Wotlk site then put text on it...

----------


## ^Xayo

seems like everyone whos cool is now at DA ^^

----------


## Remahlól

What is DA? X:

----------


## freezer1012

I DIDNT JUST TAKE IT FROM THERE WEBSITE!!!

----------


## Puff

You bloude well did lol, heres there site link and I'll say just one way you can do this kind of thing.

First you can download a website copier, like HT tracker that will take that flash animation straight out of there, then you can change it as free will.

It is identical to the WoW wotlk site...

----------


## -xepher-



----------


## Remahlól

What's DA. :<

----------


## -xepher-

DAGraphics Dagraphics

----------


## Trucido

Made a new one, wich one looks best? the big one, or the small one? myself i think the small one. and i don't like the text i used....there a font im looking all over for...but i don't know the name. I GOTTA find it! It's kinda "goth" style. with alot of lines around the letters and such. Anyway enjoy!

----------


## Mr. Moose

Sig made by me,pretty nice I think

----------


## Remahlól

Although you have a contrast, I don't think that the green fits that good on the red.

----------


## Mr. Moose

Edited..!

----------


## Puff

Ah.. in my opinion black would look the best Fury...

----------


## .exodus

> DAGraphics Dagraphics


Umm.... I dunno what site that is but DA usually refers to Deviant Art :l2p:

----------


## Remahlól

> Umm.... I dunno what site that is but DA usually refers to Deviant Art :l2p:


Yes, it does. But DAGraphics don't :P.

----------


## Mr. Moose

changed font options and added my animation for first time ever,Seems it's good now  :Smile:

----------


## Dark_Angel

Heres a new one I made, Please rate.

----------


## Mr. Moose

8/10 Goodjob!

Here's a new one i just made

----------


## Joetherogue

Please some1 rate this one for the love of pete!

----------


## Dark_Angel

i LOVE it Joe! 9/10

----------


## Troys

Heres one of the first ones ive taken time on making

----------


## Quafe

something i did for a friend:

----------


## Xarv

New sig :> Inspired by XaooaX's signature ^_^

----------


## Remahlól

Nice one Xarv, I love Carmen Electra.^^

----------


## Xarv

Carmen Electra ftw <3 :P

----------


## Hallowsend

Please rate, constructive critisism is welcome, as well as tips on how to make it look better.  :Smile:

----------


## Spurven

> The last one was about a week old... This is fresh:


LOL MINIMIZED, YOUR AWESOME  :Big Grin:  +Rep And Caps ftw..  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Here's one of mine siggys

----------


## Dark_Angel

Newest work. Please Rate.

----------


## Hallowsend

> Newest work. Please Rate.


1 = 8.5 / 10

2 = 7.5 / 10

3 = 8.5 / 10

4 & 5 = 10 / 10!

----------


## Dark_Angel

Newest ones. Rate please.

----------


## xxmnmxx

1. 7/10
2. 7.69696969/10

----------


## jcako

hey guys rate me new ones plz  :Big Grin:

----------


## Brisi[NOR]

> hey guys rate me new ones plz


Meh... colors doesn't match :\

The second is better than the first 5/10 and 6.5/10  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ohh and I forgot... What about the one I'm using?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Remahlól

Something new I just made

----------


## Satchmo

i like it the colors work good together


what about mine

----------


## Obex

im kinda new to this creativity game so here are my first few try (well not realy the first few because they were rubbish  :Smile:  ) i was offline for a while whcih explance the simalar back grounds text and lack of render for the first 2

----------


## Remahlól

I made a new wallpaper.



http://img144.imageshack.us/img144/2...llpaperxr8.jpg

DL : Remahwallpaper.rar

----------


## Dark_Angel

Obex: Those is very nice, I give it a 8/10
Remah: That is some cool wallpaper, Even though I'm not going to use it. 8/10.

----------


## Satchmo

This is, i think my best sig

----------


## Dark_Angel

Heh, Yeah, you followed that guide I send you didn't You? well Its nice. =D

----------


## Satchmo

yeah im glad i did cause i love it!

----------


## Joetherogue

Hmph very nice king! And remah yours would get a 11/10 from me but those random white brushes at the bottom throw me off so 10/10

----------


## Bob_Magic

Here's One I created last night when i was bored.



And my new sig.

----------


## Joetherogue

Cool 8.5/10!

----------


## NeonMonkeys

Hows this?

----------


## jcako

wat cha guys think of these?

----------


## Remahlól

> Hows this?


It is awesome. Tell me how you made the background (I preffer a PM.  :Smile:  ) and I will +6 rep you.

----------


## Trucido

Just made a new sig, im happy with it !:P

As u see my new avatar is a part of the sig

----------


## Remahlól

> Hmph very nice king! And remah yours would get a 11/10 from me but those random white brushes at the bottom throw me off so 10/10


Hehe, thanks.  :Smile: 

How do you guys like my new sig?

----------


## Bob_Magic

yeah its awesome dude
how'd u make it?

----------


## NeonMonkeys

> yeah its awesome dude
> how'd u make it?


Idk if your talking to me, but if you are, id like to keep that to myself for the time being.

----------


## Hallowsend

(Yea i know it says Dark Angel... but I was bored, ok?)


Please rate all  :Smile:

----------


## IllidanX

its not supposed to be that good i made it on paint but im downloading photoshop now :P but yeah i was bored so i made this signature ... on paint....

----------


## Hallowsend

If that was made in Paint *you* are a god. (not being sarcastic or fresh, i mean it  :Smile: )

----------


## IllidanX

it seriously was from the heart
the border got messed up though >.< thanks for the nice comment  :Smile:

----------


## Joetherogue

Very nice for paint :P

----------


## Trucido

Made a new one, very simple but looks good

----------


## Remahlól

> yeah its awesome dude
> how'd u make it?


If you're talking to me, it is simple.

Throw some brushes together on some layers, merge them all and add some filters.

Tada.

----------


## ^Xayo

newstart_compressed.avi - FileFront.com

Theres a stream in it but for full quality and 1080 hd format plz dl the 20mb

----------


## Remahlól

Damn, I can't dl at Filefront. Could you UP it at Mediafire?

Btw. xayo acc wurde wohl gebannt, eh ?:>

----------


## Aliv3

My first attempt at making a signature... go easy on me...have to download photoshop for some quality font : /

----------


## Mr. Moose

Rate it  :Smile:

----------


## Aliv3

> Rate it


I like it but since the wolf is kinda blue 'ish colored i would go for a different background, 8/10  :Smile:

----------


## Obex

some more from me and my first experiment with C4D

----------


## IllidanX

Well this was my first photoshop sig im working on getting better so here it is..

----------


## Joetherogue

Add a render and you are in buisness.

----------


## Remahlól

And make it a bit more simetric, would be better if the text would be in the middle of it.

----------


## IllidanX

how about that 1? its my chars name on most of my servers
also another here  pretty much the same just messed with the text

----------


## Joetherogue

Eh it is just a picture with some text  :Frown:

----------


## Bob_Magic

> My first attempt at making a signature... go easy on me...have to download photoshop for some quality font : /




It's huge!

----------


## Aliv3

> [/color]
> 
> It's huge!


Blog of Aliv3
 It was suppose to be a banner...sue me xD  :Wink:

----------


## Joetherogue

> It's huge!


That's what she said.

----------


## Aliv3

> That's what she said.


WIN!

----------


## ^Xayo

compressedaudio.avi - FileFront.com

Same thing as always, recommend dling

----------


## Joetherogue

Just made it tell me what you think.

----------


## EliMob441



----------


## Bob_Magic

u got those from here right: SigTutorials.com - The best Signature Tutorials!

----------


## serania

My first try at photoshop ever, please comment  :Smile:

----------


## Obex

Nice id give it 8/10 because you have positioned the render and the text well

----------


## Joetherogue

> u got those from here right: SigTutorials.com - The best Signature Tutorials!


Yes why do you ask?




> My first try at photoshop ever, please comment


It is ok. but next time make the backround a little something....more. 
And the text brings your eye away from the render so it makes it look very unbalanced. Try making it smaller and not as many effects.

----------


## serania

Thanks for the response, so, any suggestion on what to do with the background?

----------


## Kelzs

Heres some of my recent work.








heh sorry so many  :Big Grin:

----------


## Aliv3

New sig, same banner but resized and changed font.
Look belowz!:wave:

----------


## Satchmo

this is the 500th post in the show off thread !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11!!!!!ELEVEN!!!1!!!111!!!1!!!!!!!

----------


## ^Xayo

finally its done ^^
after lots of tests etc. i finally managed to release the wcm promo.
I had to upgrade my ram so that after effects could load the 10240x10240 big image.
Music vid - FileFront.com
I recommend dling it, its low quality :/

----------


## BrightChild

My New Sig.

----------


## Elites360

10/10 Frost. i dunno i just Love it. i love all your work.

----------


## Aliv3

9/10 Frost, Nice Work.

----------


## tumadre

file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Setting...%20sig.jpg.odg
my sig i made with OpenOffice

----------


## xxmnmxx

> file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Setting...%20sig.jpg.odg
> my sig i made with OpenOffice


you just posted a link to a file on your computer...

----------


## Bob_Magic

Here's a Vector wallpaper i made recently, i thought you guys might like to see it  :Smile:  plain yet retro

----------


## Bob_Magic

And another Link one, Give me some of your criticisms

----------


## Satchmo

I like the colors in the first one i love the the second one too cause zelda game ftw! first 9/10 second 8.5/10

----------


## Remahlól

Mah new signature.

Check it out, rate it please and give constructive critism to what-to-improve.

----------


## Puff

Hmm.. Your 'R' logo is a tad too small Remah, just a fraction bigger i think would make a big difference. Possibly match the colours better in the sig itself. But i love the concept of it and it looks very, very nice mate.

----------


## Remahlól

Thanks for answer Puff, I didn't want to make the R this time that large, since I don't have so much place. (The sig was 600x200 before, I had to resize it to 450x150).

The colors are pretty random, I know, but I kinda like that 'fancy' style.

----------


## Puff

Oh i see, and yeah the fancy style i think is working well. Keep it up mate ^.^

----------


## BrightChild

SAVED...Lol

----------


## jcako

he guys what do you think of my RL skills? Remah got angtry at me for making my own post so ill put it in show off thread lol

----------


## jcako

hey guys ive done another on io took a picture of it casue it is to large to scann plz rate aand critisize

----------


## Remahlól

Nice rl drawing skills, mates.=)

----------


## Puff

Its a good sketch mate, but one thing I've noticed. His head is HUGE compared to shoulder width =] Unless this is the effect you were going for. Features seam a bit out of proportion but apart from that its very good.

Well done.

- Puff  :Wink:

----------


## leetnesspur

hey guys,
how do u like my bloody creation?  :Smile: 
feed back is welcome, cuz im nooby  :Big Grin:

----------


## Puff

Erm... Well you haven't done a lot. the red paint you used as 'blood' isn't right... What so ever. You've given it more of a red glow than blood dripping or etc... You'll need a finer brush with more hardness. Then follow the weapon lines and fill in the tip with a small blood drip leading to the floor.

- Puff

----------


## leetnesspur

Mhm yea, i said, im nooby. :Smile: 

painting around since yesterday or so ...
i have to learn, thx for feedback

----------


## NeonMonkeys

Hey, what do you guys think of my new avatar? I just made it so please rate it 1-10, if it sucks please tell me :P

----------


## jcako

rate these please some more of my IRl drawing stuff there both FF i like the gun better then the dude with the swrod casue i screwed his face and i CBF fixing :S *lacking Inspiration*

----------


## Puff

Jcako your sketches are coming along well. But one tip i suggest. Especially with the gun. When your done sketching, take the time to go over the lines. That will eliminate some of the unbalanced curves etc...  :Smile: 

- Puff

----------


## jcako

aight thx for feedback Puff!

----------


## Puff

Anytime mate  :Wink:

----------


## ^Xayo

Buuuhuuu nobody noticed my work  :Frown: (

leiser.avi - FileFront.com

THERE IS A F*CK*NG Stream

----------


## jcako

cool ya jets mate

no body rated my sigs. i posted bout 10-20 sigs bout 2 got rated

----------


## Puff

Its because rating sig's with numbers and no use to the creator what so ever. I never and will never rate any bit of work with numbers  :Smile:

----------


## Bob_Magic

Hey guys I was wondering if you could rate my new sig and hit me up on thigns i need to improve on  :Smile:

----------


## Piersd

Bob i love it  :Big Grin: . I don't know what you could do to improve it though =S



I made this sig the other day 'cos i was bored. If anyone wants to know what car, i think it's a Ferrari F430... I hope thats right.

----------


## Bob_Magic

That is sick brotha 9.5/10

----------


## Aliv3

Nice sigs in the last posts  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Remahlól

> Nice sigs in the last posts

----------


## EliMob441

Rate :O

----------


## Remahlól

Looks very nice EliMob, but I think the render isn't such great, but at all it's your choice.

9/10 

I like the circles :O

----------


## Brisi[NOR]

Tried drawing a planet... Not to successfull  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Remahlól

Looks nice, Shawo  :Big Grin:

----------


## ^Xayo

srry shawo but i dont like the pic, you just took the brushes from js_lightningbrushes and made a pic with them, you didnt even blur them or sth.
But if its ur first try its okay  :Smile: 
btw.

----------


## Piersd

@Shawo's planet
When i look at it, the first thing that pops into my head is that song "Ring of Fire". Looks rad  :Smile:

----------


## Varu

_Took me years to render the damn thing, btw yeah the name is me =]_

----------


## windybone

Nicee Diminished!!

Heres my latest sig,

----------


## Varu

_haha, "Windyboi TEH SEX", like it, and the HL main char + the symbol in the corner, matches into the whole thing_

----------


## Swordfish999

Hi there,

Heres a one avatar I've made from model viewer.



My other ones are on http://www.mmowned.com/forums/graphi...d-avatars.html

Please +Rep me if you want. Need to get out of leecher group.

Swordfish999

----------


## D3m0n1ca

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/graphi...d-avatars.html

Here are all of my animated Avatars.


Also look at my sig. =P 

Arthas FTW.

----------


## Piersd

Made this the other day using C4D. I tried following a tutorial but that didn't work with my version of C4D, so i just played around with it. I'm not so happy with the result but i thought i would post it anyways. I've made some better ones, they're up on my deviantart. I call it Some Green Shiz. (Might take a while for some people to load).

----------


## Remahlól

> Made this the other day using C4D. I tried following a tutorial but that didn't work with my version of C4D, so i just played around with it. I'm not so happy with the result but i thought i would post it anyways. I've made some better ones, they're up on my deviantart. I call it Some Green Shiz. (Might take a while for some people to load).


O_O Awesome. 133/10

----------


## Piersd

lol, thanks, nice sig btw  :Big Grin:

----------


## xxmnmxx

> Made this the other day using C4D. I tried following a tutorial but that didn't work with my version of C4D, so i just played around with it. I'm not so happy with the result but i thought i would post it anyways. I've made some better ones, they're up on my deviantart. I call it Some Green Shiz. (Might take a while for some people to load).


not bad!
8.5/10
i like the render but maybe next time on cinema stretch the render a tad and add an environment map to the render.

yea i used to use c4d. but i switched to 3ds max

----------


## Piersd

Thanks for the advice. is 3ds Max any good?

----------


## xxmnmxx

> Thanks for the advice. is 3ds Max any good?


yea i like 3ds max a lot more.
on c4d, there are so many flaws that one does on accident and its hard to fix but on 3ds max there are rarely those mistakes

----------


## xxmnmxx

newest sig after a long time of no sigs.





RATE PLEASE

----------


## Varu

_Not bad Mnm but im confused what its meant to be_

----------


## xxmnmxx

> _Not bad Mnm but im confused what its meant to be_


its not meant to be anything
its called art. abstract art.

----------


## Puff

Looks great Mnm, really nice, i love the colours used.

----------


## loelowndz

Those are the last two i made...

Can post more later if i care to

----------


## EliMob441

> newest sig after a long time of no sigs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RATE PLEASE


Sick coloring man and lighting 
I could not find the text may want to light it a little more

----------


## EliMob441

> Those are the last two i made...
> 
> Can post more later if i care to


The first is cool dark feeling goes great with render
second I dont like that much. Render does not match much and the c4d is going infront of the render

----------


## Remahlól

> newest sig after a long time of no sigs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RATE PLEASE


Wow.... really nice, ... hmm.. nice? Awesome Oo

----------


## Bob_Magic

Rate please, the top one is newest

----------


## xxmnmxx

> Wow.... really nice, ... hmm.. nice? Awesome Oo


thakn you very much!




> Sick coloring man and lighting 
> I could not find the text may want to light it a little more


thanks and yea i tryed lighting the text a little more and it ruined the sig because it doesnt blend with the sig and just pops out. im trying to make the text sorta behind it




> Looks great Mnm, really nice, i love the colours used.


thanks Puff.

----------


## EliMob441



----------


## Remahlól

Looks really, really nice EliMob.

----------


## windsofplague.



----------


## ^Xayo

just one simple after effects effect

----------


## Remahlól

Ich ziehe meinen Hut vor Xayo.

Truelly amazing.

----------


## BrightChild

Check this out.. Image Hosting - ImageHosting.com

i made this at school while i was board...dont be lazy just click it..

----------


## D3m0n1ca

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/graphi...w-borders.html

New Avatars! =D

----------


## Massimiliano

changed the opacity of the tech layer and edited text a bit.
x/10?

----------


## EliMob441

Critic please  :Big Grin:

----------


## Errage

People: The Show-Off thread isn't the only place to show off work, you ARE allowed to make a new thread, there was NEVER ANY RULE that says you must use this thread, it's all completely voluntary whether you use this thread, or make a new one.

EDIT: If it was a rule, chances are it would be started by a member of the staff and made clear that it's a rule.

----------


## Remahlól

> People: The Show-Off thread isn't the only place to show off work, you ARE allowed to make a new thread, there was NEVER ANY RULE that says you must use this thread, it's all completely voluntary whether you use this thread, or make a new one.
> 
> EDIT: If it was a rule, chances are it would be started by a member of the staff and made clear that it's a rule.


Then please make us happier by editing the first post, adding that you must post in the show-off thread :P!

----------


## Massimiliano

*Or make 1 thread of each individual person*

----------


## Trucido

Good? Bad?

----------


## Puff

Colours work great but is it just me or does the render look really fat :S

Nice one but i dont like the text slighted like that.... a horizontal alignment may be better top right possibly. Slatened usually work when following parrallel to something.

(remember that)

But like i said, very well done.

- Puff

----------


## jzf

Hows my sig?

----------


## Puff

Very nice, i like it indeed. Personally green isn't my colour but well done. a 1pxl border black would finish it nicely  :Smile: 

- Puff

----------


## Trucido

> Colours work great but is it just me or does the render look really fat :S
> 
> Nice one but i dont like the text slighted like that.... a horizontal alignment may be better top right possibly. Slatened usually work when following parrallel to something.
> 
> (remember that)
> 
> But like i said, very well done.
> 
> - Puff


Ye, the shoulder of the guy looks gigantic^^

----------


## Puff

Indeed  :Smile:  Nice one though.

----------


## Trucido

Made one for my friend to, best sig i ever made Imo

----------


## Puff

Its nice well done but i dont like the Cross over pattern in the middle from the tech brush set, i think the wider tribe pattern smaller may look better as it goes with the shape of the sig. 

(That pattern is square - sig is rectangle) - Understand what I'm getting at.

Just what i would personally do,

But well done mate very nice  :Wink: 

- Puff

----------


## jzf

Looks good, although the tech brushes seem to be out of place.

----------


## Inkarnate

Here's my scrub effort

----------


## Ebon

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/attach...1&d=1195825558 and http://www.mmowned.com/forums/attach...1&d=1195825618. Can you guy's see if these work  :Embarrassment: ?

Edit - Also... where do you get the World of Warcraft related image's :P?

----------


## Remahlól

If you mean the WoW renders, we mostly create it ourselves or get them by a supplier.

But you can make them too! With WoW Model Viewer!

----------


## Ebon

> If you mean the WoW renders, we mostly create it ourselves or get them by a supplier.
> 
> But you can make them too! With WoW Model Viewer!


Ah, thank's, good thing I have that  :Smile: .

----------


## Massimiliano

*Or you could make ur own from stock photos, i think ima make a tut how to cut a render.*

----------


## Xarv

My first try at a grunge sig :>

What do you think?

----------


## windsofplague.

> My first try at a grunge sig :>
> 
> What do you think?


Flow is off, lighting is bad, and I hate those dots and square things.

----------


## Phygar

> Flow is off, lighting is bad, and I hate those dots and square things.


Nothing good to say? Oh well...

----------


## windsofplague.

> Nothing good to say? Oh well...


Well, you didnt even say anything about mine...

----------


## Xarv

Doesn't mean you can't say anything good about mine :P but thanks for the comment  :Smile:  Atleast I know what to work on :P

----------


## Piersd

Xarv i like it, but the text doesn't seem to fit in (that's just my opinion).
Anyways heres two of my sigs that i made the other day. (i didn't use any brushes on the green one  :Big Grin: )




Tried to make a sort of vector type thing. Turns out that i needed some of those 4k gradients Phase has  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Bob_Magic

they're pretty rad man, tell me what you think of my first matte painting


*Before*

*After*

----------


## Puff

Good start Bob, but immediatly the temple sticks out, You need to change the hue and saturation of that definitely. The reflection is working well, but possibly a tad strong. Just adjust the opacity of that see if it improves. The fog is good around the mountain but not the temple, looks out of place around the temple.

Very good start mate but also think what your trying to achieve, think of the whole round mood, the atmosphere your going for. 

Becuase then you need to think of changing the sky, filters etc..

But great start!  :Wink: 

- Puff

----------


## Bob_Magic

thanks man, i've never done it before, still a work in progress  :Smile:

----------


## Puff

Oh lol sorry i didnt notice that all you've chaged is the temple, its quite an odd photo to minipulate really. But good start keep at it!  :Wink:

----------


## Bob_Magic

yeah i thought i would challenge myself with a reflection render, here is another example give me some more criticisms

----------


## Bob_Magic

I thought that the 3d dragon may have been a bit much, he stands out a bit, but this time i tried alot harder to get the tempel to blend.

----------


## Puff

Yeah no matter what the dragon will be a hard task to make it look liek its really 'there' but that will come with experience. The Temple looks ALOT better mate well done, you just need to tweak it as to me it looks abit to perfect, but it could be the look your going for.

Well done though, great to see people getting into It (Y)

- Puff

----------


## Bob_Magic

yeah, I am not currently very good in using crumbling or destroyed looks, but i will work on it and yes, i wanted the mayan render too look very abstract, and mysterious  :Smile:

----------


## Bob_Magic

Tonight I will work on a painting and show it to you tommorow, Hopefully it will be a nice surprise  :Big Grin:

----------


## Puff

Well keep at it mate, practise makes perfect, then you can develop to making bigger changes etc...

----------


## Bob_Magic

ok thanks, Got any tips or hints (links maybe) that can send me in the right direction? I really liek some of your works, I wanna see the outcomes I can create myself. Using different coloring and Gradient maps etc etc,

I've seen some very creative Final Fantasy works
eg. this one
*NOT MINE*

----------


## Puff

Ok when setting the mood it is all about the colours darkness and lightness.

best example ever is the Matrix' 'the whole matrix is set with a green tint, and the real world was set with a blue tint'

So if you can work on a very slight tint it will make a big difference. 

- And always have this in mind, Matte Paintings are to fool the eye for Films, TV programs etc... so 'keep it realistic' and think if it looks like a life situation.

Take your time, thats very important, and always check your composition. Whether its inline. If its straight up etc...

- Also one last thign really. Make your Mate Painting interesting! Really go for it but keep in mind what i've said (Or well typed :P)

[Lighting and shadows are very important too, so keep an eye out for those]

- Puff

----------


## Bob_Magic

Ah i see what you Mean, like the Brown-Gold lighting in 300?
I'll get to work and post my result

----------


## Puff

Yes exactly, its such an effective technique and brings up such dramatic results. Like in my work, the simple tutorial matte it had a dark blue tint, my scorpion has a orange yellow tint. Makes a big difference.  :Smile:

----------


## Bob_Magic

from this



Is that a better result than the others?

----------


## Aliv3

Go easy on me!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Remahlól

They're ****ing huge xD

Practise more! 
The light blue HG:L render doesn't fit the the background so well!

----------


## xxmnmxx

hey guys,

i am currently working on a tutorial on how to make a decent signature.

----------


## Massimiliano

> hey guys,
> 
> i am currently working on a tutorial on how to make a decent signature.


*idd it was -decent-  thanks for the contrib anyhow!

BTW made a MMOWNED wallpaper! GO USE IT ! it pawns!*



*Rate it also please*

----------


## xxmnmxx

not bad not bad.
7.49392828/10

----------


## jzf

Great wallpaper. The only bad thing I can say about it, is that it has nothing to do with the website. Other than that its awesome.

----------


## Massimiliano

> Great wallpaper. The only bad thing I can say about it, is that it has nothing to do with the website. Other than that its awesome.


*i know, im not finished with it yet  its more like a "well developed" draft*

----------


## Piersd

Those brushes are sweet, i got em too  :Big Grin: . Everything blends together sort of... well i guess it all is the same color. Looks rad imo.

----------


## Aliv3

Fresh out of the oven : <

----------


## jzf

Love it the only thing I can say bad about it is the render color doesn't match the backround at all. Keep trying!

----------


## Aliv3

> Love it the only thing I can say bad about it is the render color doesn't match the backround at all. Keep trying!


Thanks for the feedback man! Will keep on trying!  :Smile:

----------


## jzf

Great, glad I could help ya out. Talk to me on AIM if you ever need help with fonts, colors, etc. I'd be glad to help

----------


## Puff

Hey Bob again great effort on the Matte Painting. But i have a few pointers for ya  :Wink: 

Ok first off, well done with lighting it looks very nice, but some things don't fit. 

Personally the sword throws me off, and the scale of the city is too large in comparison to the distance.

To me it looks like its WAY away, but yet the Sydney Opera house seams massive. (You get what im getting at  :Smile: )

You need to go into fine detail like erasing a tad of the city line from the mountain as it overlaps slightly. Just always pay high attention to detail!  :Smile:

----------


## Aliv3



----------


## Puff

Heres a new Matte I've been working on for awhile now



Was for a film festival in Atlanta, Don't think it came off too well...

- Comments?

- Puff

----------


## Illidan_000

Here is my newest signature : 

I'm a Photoshop learner still :P

COMMENTS PLEASE

----------


## Aliv3

Heh Puff, im speechless, if you say that THAT didn't come out ''too well' than, i don't know what is perfection...
Love it mate  :Smile:

----------


## Puff

Thanks, but yeah was alright. Teh short film its self didnt do to well ¬¬

Anyway, I keep at it  :Smile:

----------


## xxmnmxx

> Heres a new Matte I've been working on for awhile now
> 
> 
> 
> Was for a film festival in Atlanta, Don't think it came off too well...
> 
> - Comments?
> 
> - Puff


awesome
looks like a nice GOW map

----------


## windybone

It's whats going to happen to NY on heroes!!! lol love it !

----------


## Puff

Mmm : / Basically it was at my earlier stages of Matte Painting. Too much noise and no 3d eliment to the far destroyed sky scraper... But hey practise makes perfect! xD

----------


## windybone

Where can I learn how to do this matte painting? Any directions to point me in ? cheers

----------


## Puff

I made an introduction about it(In graphics section), learn what it is. Then I'll give you some pointers.

----------


## Illidan_000

who likes my sig?  :Frown:

----------


## windybone

Cheers mate i'll take a look

----------


## Massimiliano

> Heres a new Matte I've been working on for awhile now
> 
> 
> 
> Was for a film festival in Atlanta, Don't think it came off too well...
> 
> - Comments?
> 
> - Puff


*Its.... grey  i like it, but i think it needs some dept and some more contrast.*

----------


## Puff

Has plenty of depth off i nthe distance, just lacking 3d eliments, and was requested grey so nothing much i can do there. But not my greatest  :Smile:

----------


## Massimiliano

*I like it, no doubt but i think its too much 1 thing instead of the buildings standing out more from the background  its too grey imo  reminds me of HL2 city tho which is +++++++++++ compliment.*

----------


## Puff

I appreciate your comment, thank you very much  :Smile:

----------


## jzf

Looks pretty good. Could've been a lot better if they allowed you to use multiple colors. Great job nevertheless

----------


## Puff

Mmmm painting the buildings outline was the hardest part i must admitt.

Ty for the comment  :Smile:

----------


## Piersd

Wow puff, thats rad ass. The textures are awesome and it looks fairly real. I don't really think you should worry about color too much, i don't think abandoned/half destroyed cities have that much color. Otherwise it wouldn't set much of a mood... thats just my opinion

----------


## EliMob441

critic please  :Big Grin:

----------


## Puff

Very nice Elimob, I like the strong blue's alot.

- Heres a concept i did about er... 3 months ago. Was for a history TV series, but i don't know what happend to it :P

Anyway heres my sketch (I digitally coloured it)



What do ya' think?

- Puff

----------


## Bob_Magic

you drew that? if your did, that is fantastic  :Smile:

----------


## Puff

Yeah, I'll post the sketch of it if i can find it  :Smile:  It isn't that detailed, the digital colouring makes it look more detailed than it actually is.

----------


## Puff

Heres the sketch of it scanned in, looks awful :/ But as you can see its the digital colouring which brings it alive.



 :Smile:

----------


## Piersd

Wow, puff, your like... a god! How long on average does it take to create one of these pieces? It must take a fair while... well at least it looks like it would take a while. By the way, i like the guys feather on his helmet  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Puff

Well a Matte Painting for a Film wil take me about a week, working on it every day. A skecth / concept will take me about 4 days working. 

But say with the concept it would be about 4 days of working but over the period of a month kind of thing  :Wink: 

And thank you for your lovely comment  :Smile:

----------


## Aliv3

WOW PUFF, JUST WOW. That sketch is my new wallpaper!  :Big Grin:  plain awesome dude.

----------


## Puff

Ah thank you so much Aliv3, That made my day  :Smile:  Been abit grumpy today... Gets Dark early and I'm under the weather ¬¬

So thank you!  :Smile:

----------


## Igsy

Showing off my current Av and Sig  :Big Grin:

----------


## Puff

I love your sig Igsy, its very nice indeed  :Wink:

----------


## Bob_Magic

Very, very nice igsy showing of my new sig and most of my good sigs on my service post http://www.mmowned.com/forums/graphi...ck-action.html

----------


## jzf

Great sigs Bob. Looking forward to seein some more!

----------


## Brisi[NOR]

Made this sig  :Stick Out Tongue:  What do you think?

----------


## Bob_Magic

Thats pretty cool man, i like the whole glass-type look

----------


## ^Xayo

pretty nice puff  :Smile: 

here are some of my latest works:



promo_compressed.avi - FileFront.com
i recommend dling the little movie  :Smile:

----------


## Puff

Thats very nice Plur  :Wink: 

I liek very much.

----------


## BrightChild

Made this in computers today, from scratch.

----------


## ^Xayo

i like that you dont see the "frost" on the first view  :Smile: 
although the color choise is a bit decent...
but a tutorial would be awesome

----------


## Piersd

The texture and all that kind of stuff looks really sweet. I'm not sure what needs improving... That's probably a good sign.

anyways heres a sig that i made recently:

I know, pink. It was just a kewl render and most other colours wouldn't go with it too well.

----------


## EliMob441

critic please
!

----------


## jzf

@EliMob441 I'd say personally the background is much to blurred. Try and give it a little bit more depth, and whats up with the text and that weird block image to the left. I think you should rid of the block image and fix the font/text and it would look much much better. Great job however!
--------
@jrgamespot
Not really feeling the render looks a little bit too rough and the background I don't really like the dark look of it. The animation is very distracting as well, try and use a better font.

----------


## Jrgamespot

ya, whats up with the text to the left?

----------


## EliMob441

> ya, whats up with the text to the left?


I made a cliping mask to make it look blended but it went horrible so I outerglowed to show the outline but that did not help then I make the layer again in black and blured it

----------


## Eski

Im kinda a Noob at photoshop. So I'm starting out simple. 





Made these for my sister-in-law

And this one for a friend, It had way different text on the bottom one that fit it very well, but i decided to change the name becuase im posting it here and I couldnt find the same font. 


They are too big  :Frown: 



critic please

----------


## EliMob441

made it for a freind he told me what he wanted and he was next to me the whole time, So Critic

----------


## windsofplague.

New One.

----------


## ^Xayo

After a long pause from photoshop due to after fx and 3ds max  :Smile: 


I think its my best sig ever done  :Smile:

----------


## Puff

Nice vectors you've used, well done

----------


## Xarv

Made a new signature..


Would love some feedback  :Smile:

----------


## Joetherogue

What im really happy about is the backround is transparent! So i can use it anywhere and blend in.

----------


## EliMob441

> What im really happy about is the backround is transparent! So i can use it anywhere and blend in.


background is very choppy

----------


## Joetherogue

I know its hard to get it right because of transparency

----------


## EliMob441

> I know its hard to get it right because of transparency


save it on high or maximum if you dident it should make it better

----------


## Joetherogue

Or



Or

----------


## EliMob441

> Or
> 
> 
> 
> Or


second

----------


## Joetherogue



----------


## EliMob441

criticcccccc yeah it burns your eyes

----------


## ^Xayo

hmm for my taste its a bit to ...light ^^

heres my newest one 


i wanted to do sth with this rly beatiful sephirot render  :Smile:

----------


## Puff

Yeah, if your going for a contrast, up it abit, darken the render mroe id say. Other than that, very nice Plur  :Wink:

----------


## EliMob441

CRITIC 
I was aiming for a kinda dusty future setting made it just dusty to the best of my ability

----------


## EliMob441

Critic and do the critic on my msg one too

----------


## Trucido

Great one EliMob! Now rate mine  :Smile: )

----------


## EliMob441

> Great one EliMob! Now rate mine )


nice coloring and blending!!!! Its sweet. might want to light it a lil more

----------


## Illidan_000

You like my newest signature? For Christmas!  :Big Grin:  leave comment and rate please

----------


## Minimized

How do you guys like my new sig?

(got to get some new fonts >.<)

----------


## Spurven

> How do you guys like my new sig?
> 
> (got to get some new fonts >.<)


 its really well made and such, but your name gets a bit hidden if i look hard i can see inimized  :Wink:  8 / 10

----------


## Minimized

Yays for nice coments  :Smile: 
But about the text thing, I know, but it stood out too much w/o it.

----------


## Errage

Two version of a sig I made when bored (Based on HIM - In Joy And Sorrow)




Grayscaled:


YAY RANDOMNESS!

I was very bored, and this is what came out:

----------


## Minimized

All 3 are pretty plain. But nice... nice...
Him ain't so good, though >.>

----------


## Errage

....Get out  :Frown: 

HIM is <3

EDIT: And yar, I'm no wiz in Photoshop...

----------


## Minimized

Ofcourse they are.... Ofcourse they are...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Trucido

#1 The render sucks on this one, but otherwise im pretty happy with it.
#2. I wasen't to serious when i made this one, but it looks good Imo

----------


## Minimized

I like the 2nd one  :Big Grin:

----------


## gtdarkside

nice thread,
one question
what dimetions should an avarage sig have?

----------


## Minimized

I'm using 500x130.... But I think I get larger sig space, since I'm a contrib.

----------


## EliMob441

critic

----------


## Frogzilla

Eli is that render from the Gamecube Spiderman game.. I forget what it's called.. but it's cartoony and old school...

Anyways, I like the sig, it's really balanced.. like all the colors go together.. and it's shiny.. I like shiny..

----------


## MaiN

Alright, made for a friend. I think it's one of my best.

----------


## windsofplague.



----------


## MysterioussouL1

what about it  :Wink: ?

----------


## Remahlól

I like the cubes.

----------


## BrightChild

and a quick freestyle for fun.

----------


## Piersd

lol, i know this thread is real old, but with all the new threads just for one sig, it kind of fills up the whole page and its kinda getting a tad annoying lol >.<



well, i folowed some tut. but i didn't really like the outcome so i added a bit. looks a bit plain imo... but i like the render lol  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Bob_Magic

Bring back the Show off thread!
If only peopel would stop posting their own threads and just use this.
Come on guys don't use up uneccesary space.

----------


## Piersd

lol i tried a while ago, no one bothered  :Frown:

----------


## EliMob441

> Bring back the Show off thread!
> If only peopel would stop posting their own threads and just use this.
> Come on guys don't use up uneccesary space.


to true...to true

----------


## Puff

The show-off thread is pointless to be honest. People get a much better response when making their own thread.

----------


## Bob_Magic

Hey guys comment me on my new sig  :Smile:

----------

